# bedford/cambridge



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

any out at this show this weekend..

we are there with 2 in ped pets.. 1 first time..


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Im going cant wait bathed my girl today so she is looking smart lol


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

i will be there my first time and im in pet ped too!
have yet to bath my boy


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Me too! Ped pet and stewarding


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going. Non ped pet, can't really bebothered but have paid my money so...


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

My mum is taking my ped pet but I double booked myself and will be away in Lake District walking my socks off instead. Good luck to all atending. I will be on end of phone to see how my cat does mind.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

looks like they're going to change the Pet Ped class name into the PF Class I'll be there too, with my camera too


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

am stewarding in Peds


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

oh lucky you sarah.. all thoes cuddles...:001_smile:


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Steverags said:


> looks like they're going to change the Pet Ped class name into the PF Class I'll be there too, with my camera too


If you "pap" me can you get my good side please :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Wendy1969 said:


> If you "pap" me can you get my good side please :tongue_smilie:


Damn, didn't get the pap, will have to do better next time


----------

